# AC Rev:  Lets Hope For More Online



## Jeremy (Aug 4, 2005)

I hope with AC Rev that we will be able to have more than four people visit our town.  Also... a lot of you tlak about having a city.... maybe, but maybe not.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, yeah, since Pokemon DS will have 16 players online, then AC Rev will probably have the same.  I heard that Perfect Dark for Xbox 360 will have 50 players, so anything is possible nowadays.  h43r:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 9, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, since Pokemon DS will have 16 players online, then AC Rev will probably have the same.  I heard that Perfect Dark for Xbox 360 will have 50 players, so anything is possible nowadays.  h43r:


 That's because of our advance of technology. The better it becomes, the better the games can be.


----------



## GAMEQ (Aug 11, 2005)

hope it haves better graphics. (It should though... it IS for the Rev.)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

GAMEQ said:
			
		

> hope it haves better graphics. (It should though... it IS for the Rev.)


 Definetly. A newer console not having better graphics is like a book with no pages. It just makes no sense.


----------



## GAMEQ (Aug 14, 2005)

Indeed.

I also can't wait for new K.K. songs, furniture and to test the conbnectivity between ACDS and AC Rev.


----------



## Nintendo_Guru (Sep 2, 2005)

I had a thought the other day that wouldn't it be amazing if you shared your AC town with a bunch of other players across the net? Just imagine interacting with 15 friends/strangers every day. The possibilities are endless; giant NES tournies, football matches between rival villages...

That would be online perfection!


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

City = No.

More than four people = Maybe.


----------



## Dark_viscount (Sep 3, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how the revolution's controller influences the way the game is played.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 3, 2005)

GAMEQ said:
			
		

> hope it haves better graphics. (It should though... it IS for the Rev.)


 the reason why animal crossing's (for gc) graphics were so average was because it was supposed to be for n64(which it was in japan), and once it got 'moved' to gamecube it's graphics were only slightly improved (same for Starfox:Adventures)


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> GAMEQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Close, but Animal Forest was never planned for a North America release and our AC is really a port of that old game, but with more features (like better resolution, the code system and the e-Reader).


----------

